# First Machine!



## JPChess (Feb 15, 2019)

Hey All,

Purchased my first machine last weekend from a member on this forum.

So far I love it!

Machine is really easy to use, bottomless portfilter allows me to see all my mistakes (I have made a lot of mistakes)

Looking to buy a grinder (Sage Smart Pro) off another member on here.

Thank you all for helping in my journey.

Cheers,

John


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

And we've caught another one....










welcome!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Yep, well done enjoy the journey.

Jon.


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Enjoy! I see you now have a grinder too. Perfect, you're going to love the coffee!


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Nice way to start







usually some nice beans from HasBean as well


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Rom said:


> Nice way to start
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I second that Beans from 'HasBean'...

Jon.


----------

